# Do you enjoy being massaged?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

oh. my. gawd. yes


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It's good if the other person does it hard enough and gets the circulation going. If not, then it sucks. I like it when I am sore the next day.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't think it's possible not to enjoy a massage. Except if its a man giving me one. If it moves that means you're gay from what I've heard.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No, it hurts.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

meh

I don't need to be pampered


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's fantastic after you relax. I've only been once but your circulation improves & you feel so loosened up afterward. I'd go regularly if I had coverage for it


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

George McFly said:


> I don't think it's possible not to enjoy a massage. Except if its a man giving me one. If it moves that means you're gay from what I've heard.


I'd prefer that whoever's giving me a massage not be someone I'm attracted to. Better to ask for a dude than take chances and have some hottie give me a massage and creep her out with a boner.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not really. It feels good, I guess but I'm not a fan of being touched.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I have never been massaged.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, it's awesome. Haven't been massaged since 2011 though 



AussiePea said:


> No, it hurts.


That's the point of being massaged.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nunuc said:


> Yes, it's awesome. Haven't been massaged since 2011 though
> 
> That's the point of being massaged.


Exactly, so where's the joy??


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Exactly, so where's the joy??


In your sore muscles :bat


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I had deep tissue massages once. It was like someone was kneeing me in the back with all of their body weight...oh wait, that's exactly what it was!!!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Only if there's happy ending.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, my boyfriend and I occasionally massage each other and it's awesome. I always enjoy both giving and receiving.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i LOVE being massaged!! i'm always begging my family to massage me. i have even paid my lil bro to massage me lol


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, my ex-wife was just amazing at it. It's really the only thing I miss about her tbh. I get a lot of tension in my shoulders and neck and she could work it all out in five or ten minutes. I could never go to a masseuse though.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I love to both give (no creep) and receive massages! I actually used to have a reputation for being rather good at it. It has been a while since I've been able to practice on anyone though.

I need either a significant other or to buy a raw whole chicken..


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I love laying on my tummy and having my back rubbed.  Sooo soothing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know. I like having my head massaged/people playing with my hair though :3

especially when asmr feels occur.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I've never been massaged, so I don't know. :| I think I would probably like it.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess I do, but I'm not a very sensual person and I'm too socially awkward so I can live without it.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never been massaged.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I love laying on my tummy and having my back rubbed.  Sooo soothing.


Me too.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

never been massaged.  however I suppose I could If I payed someone too. I think I would like it.....


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I knew this girl who would give me should rubs that were amazinggggg but I never had a professional...


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

**** I thought this was 'messaged' like pming...........


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm in NEED of one right now; going to call a friend over to give one to me tonight.. will be feeling tops by tomorrow! :cuddle


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I love being massaged. It's the best feeling oh my gosh


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm either going to think one of two things...
This person should be doing something more productive
I should be doing something more reproductive

....so, while it feels good, I'd rather not.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I love having massages.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I've never had a massage


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't like strangers touching me.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes!! I could use one right now. My knots have knots!

I've been trying to massage myself but it's not the same. SOS


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been massaged, but never professionally. Strangely enough, my best massage was from sitting in a massage chair after a night of drinking. I was in heaven.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

My mom is a massage therapist so I totes get them for free.










/end13yearoldmaturity

No but really. Though admittedly at first it is quite weird to get a massage from your mom. They definitely loosen up the muscles and stuff.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never had a massage, but considering my general fear of being touched, getting a massage is a big no-no.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Massages are awesome! Giving or getting.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

CharmedOne said:


> Massages are awesome! Giving or getting.


Love that gif!! lool


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no, I have sensory issues


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, theres nothing like a good rub down after a tiresome day. I love giving them.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I've never been massaged. But I'm sure i would like it.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

only if its from a girl


----------

